
User-Specific XKB Configuration - Tomte
https://who-t.blogspot.com/2020/02/user-specific-xkb-configuration-part-1.html?m=1
======
necovek
Nice — I've long wanted to write an article up along the same lines, but
focused on getting these same layouts working on the console as well (those
are the bits I am unfamiliar with).

In the old days, a friend and I did some special modifier-key handling to emit
shortcuts with Latin script instead of the Cyrillic used for the Serbian
layout: I long wanted to revive that since we didn't push it into xkeyboard-
config (it also conflicted with built-in gtk+ similar functionality).

